# Piranha Arms-over seas.



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone care for a beer?Great weather here.Much better then rainy Uk.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Anyone care for a beer?Great weather here.Much better then rainy Uk.










ill have a beer mate


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Il have a pint with you Steve , hows the tank is that puppy full yet?
Were you having kittens ?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

steve are you making that beer


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> Il have a pint with you Steve , hows the tank is that puppy full yet?
> Were you having kittens ?


Im pouring away James and Chris.Its 75% now mate with nice warm water and FX5s doing the business.Might add a few Pygos in 2moz.Was close earlier..i thought it was leeking until i realisd it was drips from where i moved some pipeing.Talk about heart in mouth.









Great country is the USA.Not sure where this pub is..somewhere hot like Miami.Yea..were in Miami wheres theres loads of hot chicks.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

p-arms in miami sounds good


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Got anymore pics mate? 
Oh btw mate yiddoooos


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> p-arms in miami sounds good


Its great mate aint it.How do we get the chicks and the milf in here??







Might have to settle for gilf.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning all,

deja bloodu vu this.









You all still doing the dream team, I am on the way up.







Jaust taken Alex and I have 2 players still to play this week.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

LOON said:


> Morning all,
> 
> deja bloodu vu this.
> 
> ...


morning paul yeah still doing the dream team


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

morning steve tank full yet?


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> morning steve tank full yet?


80% mate.proberly keep it at that for now.Will add a few fish in tonight.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

morning campers









should be fishing today but all the fcukin lakes are frozen... not happy









we need more pics of your tank steve









am i allowed to swim in it when we come down?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

morning alex we have had alot of heavy frost up here aswell and ponds and lochs frozen even parts of the river is frozen over, steve dont forget to show us pictures when you add some fish mate


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

No worries lads..ill post some up tonight.Yes Alex..as long as you dont mind swimming with about 15 Pygos at sizes of 10"-13" then you carry on mate.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Steve. said:


> No worries lads..ill post some up tonight.Yes Alex..as long as you dont mind swimming with about 15 Pygos at sizes of 10"-13" then you carry on mate.:laugh:


.... i'll bring the wetsuit then


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Alexx said:


> No worries lads..ill post some up tonight.Yes Alex..as long as you dont mind swimming with about 15 Pygos at sizes of 10"-13" then you carry on mate.:laugh:


.... i'll bring the wetsuit then :laugh:
[/quote]

Rich wil take his mankini


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

LOON said:


> No worries lads..ill post some up tonight.Yes Alex..as long as you dont mind swimming with about 15 Pygos at sizes of 10"-13" then you carry on mate.:laugh:


.... i'll bring the wetsuit then :laugh:
[/quote]

Rich wil take his mankini








[/quote]


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

The time has almost come..the bit ive been dreading..







Yep..its fishing time.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> The time has almost come..the bit ive been dreading..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck mate keep the fingers out the way


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck Steve..whos in first?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> Good luck Steve..whos in first?


Yeah what went 1st Steve, any of them play up ? looks great.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> Good luck Steve..whos in first?


Yeah what went 1st Steve, any of them play up ? looks great.
[/quote]

5 went in last night 2 x Terns 10" and 11"... 2 x Caribe both 13" and 1 x Piraya 13".All loving at the moment.Cant blame them with all that room.









to follow will be 5 more Caribe..all over 12" and 2x12" Piraya.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Here be a few me babs.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks excellent Steve. All good so far I take it. Whack some more pics up here when you have the rest in. Well done.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> Looks excellent Steve. All good so far I take it. Whack some more pics up here when you have the rest in. Well done.


Not long until summer mate.I recon it will be beer and seats around the tank all weekend.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve. said:


> Looks excellent Steve. All good so far I take it. Whack some more pics up here when you have the rest in. Well done.


Not long until summer mate.I recon it will be beer and seats around the tank all weekend.















[/quote]

Definately, could get in a couple of strippers 2.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> Looks excellent Steve. All good so far I take it. Whack some more pics up here when you have the rest in. Well done.


Not long until summer mate.I recon it will be beer and seats around the tank all weekend.















[/quote]

Definately, could get in a couple of strippers 2.








[/quote]


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

evening gents, steve







there will be many members green with envy over that new set up mate the best shoal and tank ive seen mate just wish i could see it in the flesh


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> evening gents, steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres ways mate...fly down.I can pick you up at Bristol Airport no worries.Its less then a hours flight from Edingburgh or Glasgow.40 mins i think or something like that.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> evening gents, steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres ways mate...fly down.I can pick you up at Bristol Airport no worries.Its less then a hours flight from Edingburgh or Glasgow.40 mins i think or something like that.
[/quote]

if im ever near mate i will let you know would be worth just to see it







the beer's on me whats everyone wanting


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice one Steve , looks sweet i recognise that piraya







, 
They`ve got the space they really deserve now , you topping up tonight?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Fcuking beaut of a tank that!! and those pygos are hogs









Whats the dimensions again?


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> evening gents, steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres ways mate...fly down.I can pick you up at Bristol Airport no worries.Its less then a hours flight from Edingburgh or Glasgow.40 mins i think or something like that.
[/quote]

if im ever near mate i will let you know would be worth just to see it







the beer's on me whats everyone wanting
[/quote]

Stella mate..or do they not have that over here?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Piraya looks gorgoeus , one of those caribe looks an old brute


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

james79 said:


> im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all :laugh:


ive not had a drink for almost 2 weeks !!


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all :laugh:


ive not had a drink for almost 2 weeks !!








[/quote]








Good one Paul...you almost had me going there.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

LOON said:


> im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all :laugh:


ive not had a drink for almost 2 weeks !!








[/quote]


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

LOON said:


> im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all :laugh:


ive not had a drink for almost 2 weeks !!








[/quote]

Try being me. I can't drink for another 3 months! Including the time I spent in hospital that will be 4 months without a drop of alcohol!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> im sure i can find 1 for you mate unless paul has drunk them all :laugh:


ive not had a drink for almost 2 weeks !!








[/quote]

Try being me. I can't drink for another 3 months! Including the time I spent in hospital that will be 4 months without a drop of alcohol!
[/quote]

I read your story, pretty grim but also lucky.









Steve/Chris, only cause I had food poisoning.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Just leaped frogged Pogi United :rasp: 
86 big ones, closing in on Spartac Moss side :nod:


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> Just leaped frogged Pogi United :rasp:
> 86 big ones, closing in on Spartac Moss side :nod:


I aint got a clue where i am.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve. said:


> Just leaped frogged Pogi United :rasp:
> 86 big ones, closing in on Spartac Moss side :nod:


I aint got a clue where i am.








[/quote]

You haven't been doing very well Steve.









Chris, beat you, I goty 90 even bigger ones.







and I have overtaken Spartac Moss side.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Well done Loon Me and you have a game in hand








I just figured out i can swap my subs for on field players


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

locust said:


> Just leaped frogged Pogi United :rasp:
> 86 big ones, closing in on Spartac Moss side :nod:


i will be back


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

James have you bought your world cup shirt yet?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

down to 7th... not good









im gonna have to have a play with my squad and get the mighty spartak moss side back on top


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

locust said:


> James have you bought your world cup shirt yet?
> View attachment 192001










no mate seen that in the paper today


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> Well done Loon Me and you have a game in hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris if 1 of your players doesn't play, points from a sub will automatically be added at the end of the game week if it doesn't change your formation I think.

Alex, think you need to jig your team around!


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i had poor week maybe time to reshape the team again


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

^Think i get you, you wouldnt get the points from a sub if that meant you`d have too many defenders or forwards etc.
Hope your not telling porky looney pies to gain an advantage


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> ^Think i get you, you wouldnt get the points from a sub if that meant you`d have too many defenders or forwards etc.
> Hope your not telling porky looney pies to gain an advantage


Would I Chris.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Arron getting injured done it for me.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont think you would mate .
Btw is the Zulu on a hunting trip or something ?


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> I dont think you would mate .
> Btw is the Zulu on a hunting trip or something ?


Possibly.








Not spoke to him for a bit.

Just got over food poisoning from Oysters but tonight I have had some Scampi for my dinner. I am begininng to feel like I did at the start of my food poisoning, hope I haven't developed a allergy to shellfish, I feel rough at the moment. It better not devlope like it did last week.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> I dont think you would mate .
> Btw is the Zulu on a hunting trip or something ?


Possibly.:nod: 
Not spoke to him for a bit.

Just got over food poisoning from Oysters but tonight I have had some Scampi for my dinner. I am begininng to feel like I did at the start of my food poisoning, hope I haven't developed a allergy to shellfish, I feel rough at the moment. It better not devlope like it did last week.















[/quote]

I cant eat fish..apart from Muff and Tuna.Makes me ill just thinking about it.proberly cuz i feed my fish fish all the time.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

can't beat a nice fish supper







how's the shoal doing steve


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive located the Zulu..pops up where you least expect him :laugh:


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

locust said:


> Ive located the Zulu..pops up where you least expect him :laugh:


yeah i found him


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> Ive located the Zulu..pops up where you least expect him :laugh:


Did he pop in the arms at home??? Did no one tell him were on our holidays in Miami.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

he was in for a quick pint


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

He was in and out the backdoor but didnt trash the place


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Eh up lads..Anyone up for a beer. :rockon:I sound Northern.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

`Appen.. gerrit down tha neck kidda :rasp:


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> `Appen.. gerrit down tha neck kidda :rasp:


This worrying... Ill be racing Pidgeons and breeding ferrets next.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

yow ad enough mushy peas yet laddie


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> yow ad enough mushy peas yet laddie


Lets have a look what you could off won..eh by eck..its a speed boat.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Steve. said:


> yow ad enough mushy peas yet laddie


Lets have a look what you could off won..eh by eck..its a speed boat.








c
[/quote]
comin reet `andy tha will our kidda


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Beer anyone?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

why not it is friday


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

afternoon all not good in fantasy footy just had a player sent off


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

not a bad start for me at all, 34 points from just tevez and lampard.... probably wont get any more tho


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Alexx said:


> not a bad start for me at all, 34 points from just tevez and lampard.... probably wont get any more tho


i have tevez aswell need good few points this week so i jump over locust


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

1 mighty point for me so far..not got any Chelsea or Mamc players tho.
Alex hows the pike getting on?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

16 points so far for me :laugh:


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> 1 mighty point for me so far..not got any Chelsea or Mamc players tho.
> Alex hows the pike getting on?


sold it mate
.... it starting getting mad skittish and wouldnt eat anything but live food so i fcuked it off, couldnt be arsed with it
the guy that bought it had a massive 8ft native tank with carp, pike, perch, rudd etc... so it went to a good home

bought myself an 11" buttikoferi to replace it.... now that thing is fcukin mental, permanently p1ssed off


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh ok, what made me think of it is i saw a 14" muskie in a 300 gal somewhere else and the guy cant open the lid as it snaps at the hand.
Oh well, thought you mightve replaced it with a p of some type tho


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> Oh ok, what made me think of it is i saw a 14" muskie in a 300 gal somewhere else and the guy cant open the lid as it snaps at the hand.
> Oh well, thought you mightve replaced it with a p of some type tho


not many P's have caught my eye of late tbh mate
might get another if something nice catches my eye


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah there isnt a great deal available special wise unless you want to pay for a 16" or 17" rhom.
Im off with Mario tomorrow whose picking up that 14" Brazil .
Its very nice.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Evening men.Hows it all being?Pick up day 2moz.This one is BIG.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Is it a member of the pygocentrus family Steve?


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

locust said:


> Is it a member of the pygocentrus family Steve?










Now how did you know that??


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

evening gents


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Alright Jim


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

not bad thanks chris, how many points you get today


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

7 mate from one player...but only one played today :rasp:


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

locust said:


> 7 mate from one player...but only one played today :rasp:


28 for me would have been good bit more but got 2 red cards


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

You picked some dirty players :laugh: 
Think its showing current form atm , as im in sixth place and Loon is in third


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Im not interested..it started well but then went wrong...a bit like Liverpool.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Alex pulls 69 points out of the bag on day one







Im relying on manu and Villa players
Wtf happened with that tackle at Arsenal


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> Alex pulls 69 points out of the bag on day one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad for me so far









and that tackle was 50/50 never a red card
the only reason he got a red was cos the ref saw the state of his leg
... if you look at the ref after the challange he wasnt even gonna book him.. one look at the snapped ankle and the red card came out

check out these pics (look at all 9 pics... not for the faint hearted)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/arti...09&nSlide=1


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah i saw it again and his leg was in an awkward stance before the tackle came in , cant blame was it Shawcross? Anyway one of my players


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> Yeah i saw it again and his leg was in an awkward stance before the tackle came in , cant blame was it Shawcross? Anyway one of my players


he was one of my players too









..... shawcross was in pieces when he saw the state of his leg


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> Alex pulls 69 points out of the bag on day one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont count Chris as it is cup game.









I got 26 points hoping my 4 playing today will bag me some points as Alex overtook me.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah i know todays game is but those 2 still have to play in the same game week at some point


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Oi Oi you guys have set up camp here huh..good stuff

Mines an export!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Oi Oi you guys have set up camp here huh..good stuff
> 
> Mines an export!


mines vodka no i have had 2 many


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> Oi Oi you guys have set up camp here huh..good stuff
> 
> Mines an export!


mines vodka no i have had 2 many








[/quote]

You and i both mate.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

just found this... fook me a P-arms in the sun









How you all doing? long time no hear









So whats new in the piranha world?... ps nice tank steve

Cant have a beer though, more teeth to be ripped out


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Zulu Warrior said:


> just found this... fook me a P-arms in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How we doing Rich.Your having teeth trouble to?Same hear mate.Ive had all sorts go wrong over the last few months.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i hate going to the dentist


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Zulu









I have been lucky in my time with my teeth. Must have been blessed with a good set, never even had a filling and aged 34.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

LOON said:


> Zulu :rasp:
> 
> I have been lucky in my time with my teeth. Must have been blessed with a good set, never even had a filling and aged 34.:nod:


Getting pissed is good for your teeth.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

evening steve how's the shoal getting on mate? you want a beer......or 2


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

james79 said:


> evening steve how's the shoal getting on mate? you want a beer......or 2


Bit early for that James.







Shoal is doing good mate.I still need to make a few adjustments here and there but overall its going well.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Steve. said:


> evening steve how's the shoal getting on mate? you want a beer......or 2


Bit early for that James.:laugh: Shoal is doing good mate.I still need to make a few adjustments here and there but overall its going well.
[/quote]

thats good to hear mate and its never too early for beer


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of out of the blue dont you think Rich? As I have asked before...please dont being your issues to this forum.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Kind of out of the blue dont you think Rich? * As I have asked before...please dont being your issues to this forum.*


Rich, I see know need to "publicly" post your problems or aggression to members on here when the problems that you have are with members that are registered on other forums. Leave all of that to the problem source forums. This site is very against all of that. All this site and members within it want to do is give advise to other/new members and have "friendly" discussions, NOTHING AGGRESSIVE.


----------

